# Boundary of In-Laws



## chintu (Aug 10, 2010)

Husbend and Wife should take decision about buying a house.

If Wife's parents forcing their daughter not to trust the husbend is right or wrong?


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

It is wrong. Her parents have no right to undermine your marriage. The decision is between you & your wife.

Are you sure her parents are forcing her? Is it possible she distrusts you on her own and doesn't want to admit it? Pinning it on her parents?


----------



## chintu (Aug 10, 2010)

She had an storng thought that her parents never say wrong things. Now the family is like hell. Though she realizes everything now but she wanted to cover her parents and she is blaming me.

Based on her parents advice she separated our combined back account and she started keeping her salary in that account. The justification is we both are spending for family so there is no clue hou much we are spending how much we are saving everymonth, So her father gave this idea. Since her father gave this idea I never asked about that savings for past 6 years. And I spent all my salary for kids school, house expenses and rent everything.

just 1 year back, I found very good deal for a house, whenwe go for mortgage loan she said her father not to trust me in financial matters. So I asked her ok we no need to go with any mortgage we have our savings money and we can use that.

She said she sent everything to her dad's possession. 


I dont know who to blame. If I ask anything more then she will create a big secene infront of our kids. I am very particular about the kids. I never start any argument in presence of kids. Oneday she called police.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

It sounds like you need to work this out with her. Maybe you could send the kids to her parent's house for an afternoon? Agree on that time for you 2 to talk about it?


----------

